# ms lifecam only records 10 minutes



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

A few months back I purchased a Microsoft LifeCam VX-5000 Webcam, which I use for security recording when I'm gone. 

Last week I switched out the hard drive. At first I let the computer download the drivers/programs (windows 7 home premium - desktop with 919GB free on hard drive - so it's not running out of room on the hard drive). I used it the last two days and both days it cut off after recording 10 minutes. At that point I uninstalled and reinstalled with the disc. This morning it also cut off after 10 minutes. 

I don't know why it won't continue to record - any ideas?

I've downloaded debut video capture and will try that tomorrow.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is usually time settings/adjustments in the programs software.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't find a time setting on it - just microphone volume, resolution, image adjustments, and flicker. Nothing on time - even under properties.
Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the computer or hardware going to sleep?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

no, I don't let the computer go to sleep while recording. I do have the screen saver on with need to log back in and turn off the monitor - but have always done that no matter the cam I've used.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the recording software is creating valid files that are only 10 minutes in length, then most likely (as noted above), there is a setting within the recording software to adjust the recording time.

If the software is simply stopping at 10 minutes and hanging or locking up, then I'd suspect a Windows issue (such as the HDD's going to sleep), or a driver/software conflict of some sort. In which case, the Windows Event Viewer may actually be logging errors.

But based on your description so far, it sounds like a software configuration issue.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Dogg said:


> If the recording software is creating valid files that are only 10 minutes in length, then most likely (as noted above), there is a setting within the recording software to adjust the recording time.
> 
> If the software is simply stopping at 10 minutes and hanging or locking up, then I'd suspect a Windows issue (such as the HDD's going to sleep), or a driver/software conflict of some sort. In which case, the Windows Event Viewer may actually be logging errors.
> 
> But based on your description so far, it sounds like a software configuration issue.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't find a setting for timing with the program that came with the cam. I did download debut video capture and if I use that there's no problem. But can't with the ms program. I looked under settings and properties - if you know where the time setting is I'd appreciate knowing how to find it.
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used that model or software. But there are almost always options for either file size or time/length.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

doesn't appear to on this model

Under settings:
Adjust microphone volume
Resolution
Image adjustments

Under properties

Brightness
Contrast
Hue
Saturation
Sharpness
Gamma 
White Balance
Bright comp

camera control
zoom 
exposure
Pan 
Tilt
low light compensation

the only other thing is flicker and effects

nothing on time length or file size


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

here are screen shots


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

one more screen shot


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like the camera controls. Is that the software you are using for recording also?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi tierra :wave:

1 thing to try is, in the Device-manager, expand the 'Universal Serial Bus Controllers' tab then look for the USB with your web-cam - Right-click, select 'Properties' - Left-click the 'Power Management' tab and, if the 'Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power' is ticked, un-tick it then OK everything back to the desktop.

You might need to reboot for it to come into effect.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

It's not under the 'Universal Serial Bus Controllers' tab - it's under imaging devices. I'm sending screen shots as no 'Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power'.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The 'power-saving' dialogue won't appear in the 'Imaging Devices' bit, it's only available from the 'Device Manager'.

I discovered a similar problem as yours, but with a Logitech mouse that appeared to die after 10(ish) minutes - Un-ticking the power-saving box cured the mouse, until I accidentally mashed the USB-transceiver a few weeks later and wrecked it, but that's another embarrassing story :grin:


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

That was from my device manager when I right clicked properties.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhh right, I see what you mean - You'll need to check each of the USB entries, very possibly one of the 2 'USB Composite Device' entries and check the appropriate tick-box for each.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Still nothing for setting the timer. See screen shots - I checked which usb it was before opening and it's the same for both.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I must admit, this one's been niggling me and, during odd times, I've been poking around trying to find some 1/2-remembered settings.

Good news is I not only found it, I remembered to grab a screen-shot too :laugh:

From the Control-Panel, select 'Power Options' then click the 'Change Plan Settings' for the selected plan - That should bring the window below. Click on the 'Change advanced power settings to show the detailed settings below.

Down the list expand the USB setting, set it to disabled then OK everything back to the desktop. If it's already set to disabled, ignore all this lot and I'll get back to head-scratching.... :grin:


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I had everything like you said except the disabled - so have set that but it will be a couple days before I have a chance to try it. I'll re-post sometime Thursday or Friday on if it worked.
Thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you :wink:


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

It didn't work. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh balderdash!!! - I'm afraid I'm at a loss about this, other that the camera-software itself







- It seems strange that there isn't an Options/Preferences' dialogue somewhere though, that's most likely where the 'timer' would be set.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What software is used for the recording? You posted screen shots of the camera controls, but that isn't necessarily the software used for recording.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought that the software for recording was in the disc and downloaded from the disc sent. I've even tried the MS site.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you checked the shortcuts in the Start Menu entries? - There might be a configuration program or something in the cam-folder, grouped along with any other Microsoft entries, Microsoft Mouse, Microsoft Keyboard, Microsoft Silverlight etc. that isn't shown on your desktop.

A long-shot I know, but.... :laugh:


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, I've checked the shortcuts in the start menu entries. There's no configuration programs there and the only folders are help and the cam. The help is no help whatsoever. 
Thank you.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I was finally able to make it work with debut video capture. That used to be free but isn't any more. Any ideas on another way? A different free video capturing program, etc.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Debut expired (even though said free version). Now it's not working again.

Anyone know of a good free video capture program that may work for this?


----------

